

Bitcoin ad site closed for fraud activity - rsiqueira
http://coinurl.com/

======
rsiqueira
Coinurl is a banner ad service that pays in Bitcoins. I had Coinurl ads
display in my site but unfortunately I can not log in anymore because the site
says "Account locked for fraud activity.". So I guess that I lost my recent
bitcoins earned..

~~~
rsiqueira
Everything is working fine again! They said it was a mistake and my account
has been correctly restored.

